

28yr old self taught rocket engineer attempting land speed record - strebel
http://www.autoblog.com/2012/10/05/bloodhound-ssc-test-fires-engine-land-speed-record-is-in-danger/

======
zaph0d
And he clearly is a very interesting man -
[http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/47370000/jpg/_47370392...](http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/47370000/jpg/_47370392_pumpimpeller.jpg)

Context: <http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8535938.stm>

